# FWC Virtual Meeting



## Papa (Oct 20, 2021)

Jason M said:


> FWC to hold virtual meeting May 12-13. Make sure you dial in if you can. There are other motivated groups that are attending across other parts of the country.
> 
> 
> 
> The Florida Fish and Wildlife Conservation Commission (FWC) will meet virtually May 12 and 13 beginning at 9 a.m. ET each day. The meeting will be held virtually using communications media technology due to COVID-19 (Coronavirus) social distancing guidelines. The virtual link for this meeting will be provided on MyFWC.com closer to the meeting date.


I stopped going to these meetings long ago, they let you feel involved but almost always never change their plans due to participation.


----------

